
A short history of the USSR through its food - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/15/cccp-cookbook-short-history-of-the-ussr-through-its-food
======
dimitar
No Olivier salad? I'm surprised this staple of parties wasn't listed:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivier_salad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivier_salad)

~~~
moondowner
Ah, Russian salad. Very popular in the Balkans even nowadays.

------
bholdr
Fried eggs with Jam!? That doesn't even make sense in Russian! :)

------
guard-of-terra
Never heard of fried eggs with jam, but other things are mostly spot-on. I
just have so wonder why red caviar seems so small-grain? Also, where are
bliny?

~~~
anthonybsd
Actually, it seems to be even longer lived than that:

[http://p-syutkin.livejournal.com/177938.html](http://p-syutkin.livejournal.com/177938.html)

It's a reprint from some 1955 book. Something is definitely fishy.

